# How to access NTFS on DragonflyBSD (R/W)?



## mbzadegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi everybody,
I have installed libfsntfs-e.20160108 on DragonflyBSD but still I don't know that How to access NTFS partitions (R/W).
BTW, I have questioned on its mail-list but nobody resolve my issue.
How can I do that?
Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

